
Ask HN: Is working for Google still worth it? - radiosnob
For the past 12 months, Google has been courting me into joining. 
As an oldie (35+), I always thought of working for Google was an achievement. A company that makes very cool products for an extremely large audience.<p>The last few years the shine has come off the company, but you can&#x27;t deny that one would be working on problems you wouldn&#x27;t see anywhere else.<p>Google reaching out with a SRE Manager position. From what I understand, this is working on the core products. Is working for Google still worth the experience?<p>Something to keep in mind, right now I am working as an Engineering  Director. I report directly to the CTO and manage 30 engineers and a dozen products. The company is well established and very stable. I assume that moving to Google would be a step down&#x2F;back&#x2F;sideways, at least in the beginning.
======
ojashyadav
In this model, there is a vertical asymptote at x = 3 and a flat asymptote at
y = 1. <a href="[https://dailynewsscoop.com/how-to-find-vertical-
asymptotes/"...](https://dailynewsscoop.com/how-to-find-vertical-
asymptotes/">) How to Find Vertical Asymptotes </a> The bends approach these
asymptotes however never cross them. To locate the vertical asymptote(s) of a
sane capacity, essentially set the denominator equivalent to 0 and tackle for
x.

The new website <a
href="[https://dailynewsscoop.com/">](https://dailynewsscoop.com/">)
Dailynewsscoop </a> is a boomer! By publishing articles over all the topics
from eduation to religion it has gained popularity faster than any other
websited of thier niche.

